# Turmeric: I'm a believer.



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I started mixing Turmeric powder into a drink mix, thinking maybe it would help with a knee injury I've been rehabbing for a few months. About a week ago I went for a 2hr bike workout, and my knee hurt, which was kind of odd, and I realized I'd skipped a couple of days of turmeric. I added it back in, and no discomfort. I hear from others that they have good results too. When my powder is used up I'll be switching to capsules, I understand teeth staining can happen, - not that I'm trying to preserve hollywood white teeth, but less yellow is probably better than more.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Curcumin is the active ingredient. Curcumin bcm95 is the most absorbable.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

jimPacNW said:


> I started mixing Turmeric powder into a drink mix, thinking maybe it would help with a knee injury I've been rehabbing for a few months. About a week ago I went for a 2hr bike workout, and my knee hurt, which was kind of odd, and I realized I'd skipped a couple of days of turmeric. I added it back in, and no discomfort. I hear from others that they have good results too. When my powder is used up I'll be switching to capsules, I understand teeth staining can happen, - not that I'm trying to preserve hollywood white teeth, but less yellow is probably better than more.


add black pepper for better absorption😄


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Our vet recommended it for our old dog too.


----------



## Hit Factor (Apr 7, 2021)

I bought a liquid Turmeric supplement at Costco this past weekend. I remembered seeing a thread or comment on Turmeric. I was in big pain from over doing some trail clearing with a chainsaw on Friday. Felt like shin splints and major muscle aches. Had a sample at Costco on Saturday, a shot yesterday morning, and another today. Had minor shin splint in just my left leg this morning, while working out on the elliptical. After warm up and then a few minutes into the workout the pain was gone. Had a couple spikes of pain in my left ankle later on today, over all I'm much better. I'm just coming out of the worst case of poison ivy I've ever had. Remembering my base line is my next challenge.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

I was having some bad leg pain that was diagnosed as inflamation. I started on the Tumeric pills from Costco, they have the curcumin in them amd within a few days the pain I had had for weeks was gone. I only take 1000mg a day even though the recomended dose is 2k.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

The pain blocking of curcumin has been compared to opioid drugs but it takes a while to build up in the system. It beats most anti-inflammatory drugs as well.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Cerberus75 said:


> The pain blocking of curcumin has been compared to opioid drugs but it takes a while to build up in the system. It beats most anti-inflammatory drugs as well.


Does this mean if you stop taking it all your pains come back?

Just wondering if it's only treating the symptom, and not the cause.

-F


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Fleas said:


> Does this mean if you stop taking it all your pains come back?
> 
> Just wondering if it's only treating the symptom, and not the cause.
> 
> -F


It really depends on the cause and severity. Nothing is going to cure arthritis. But it aids in healing strains, buldging disc issues. I don't stop taking it due to its aid in cardiovascular and lipid benefits


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Fleas said:


> Does this mean if you stop taking it all your pains come back?
> 
> Just wondering if it's only treating the symptom, and not the cause.
> 
> -F




Sometimes the cause is lack of certain nutrients.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Cerberus75 said:


> It really depends on the cause and severity. Nothing is going to cure arthritis. But it aids in healing strains, buldging disc issues. I don't stop taking it due to its aid in cardiovascular and lipid benefits


I did not know it had cardio benefits. That is good to know.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Klurejr said:


> I did not know it had cardio benefits. That is good to know.


Yeah, look up health benefits of Curcumin. It's pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

Isnt it more of an anti inflammatory? I am pretty rusty and creaky, and I can tell this stuff really works.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> Isnt it more of an anti inflammatory? I am pretty rusty and creaky, and I can tell this stuff really works.


Anti inflammatory, cardiovascular protection and anti cancer.


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)

I also add turmeric and cayenne pepper to my smoothies...and collagen protein which is supposed to repair damaged cartilage etc...


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Didn't do a thing for me. None of the natural supplements I've tried have had any positive impact at all for me.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Turmeric and glucosamine have both helped my screwed up knee. A lot.


----------



## Offspring (Jan 29, 2006)

Holy constipation! I've never had this problem before until taking this.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Offspring said:


> Holy constipation! I've never had this problem before until taking this.


Uh oh.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Cerberus75 said:


> It really depends on the cause and severity. Nothing is going to cure arthritis. But it aids in healing strains, buldging disc issues. I don't stop taking it due to its aid in cardiovascular and lipid benefits


It may, if you're lucky. I've tried it long term -like a few months, and found no improvements. But that's just me. A day on the Diclofenac (Voltaren) and I'm nearly right again. This is with bulged discs in my back, dynamic hip screw for a busted hip, and who knows what with my knee.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Offspring said:


> Holy constipation! I've never had this problem before until taking this.


A friend of mine had the opposite reaction


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

TheBaldBlur said:


> A friend of mine had the opposite reaction


That does it.
First, I was in.
Now, I'm out.
=sParty


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I and many others don't have an issue with it. You should get a quality product. I have IBSD and everything cleared up for me.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Cerberus75 said:


> I and many others don't have an issue with it. You should get a quality product. I have IBSD and everything cleared up for me.


I bought a quality product, the strongest, highest concentration I could find. No bowel issues (& I'm missing about half a meter of large intestine), it simply didn't do a thing. For me.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Turmeric isn't a magic pill, just part of an overall healthy nutrition plan.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

No need for supplements. Just put some standard American yellow mustard on your hotdog or whatever. Turmeric is a primary ingredient, and what makes it yellow. Mustard seed also has anti-inflammatory and other benefits.


.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

_CJ said:


> No need for supplements. Just put some standard American yellow mustard on your hotdog or whatever. Turmeric is a primary ingredient, and what makes it yellow. Mustard seed also has anti-inflammatory and other benefits.


As long as that mustard has the Curcumin to activate the Tumeric content, sure......


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

You want the curcumin. You're not going to get 500mg of it in mustard


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

I started the liquid Qunol turmeric a little over a week ago. No adverse effects but haven't seen much difference (yet) as far as positive benefits. The jury here is still out...


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

Been taking Turmeric for about 2 months now. At first I didn't notice anything different, but then at about week 4 or 5 I notice getting out of bed was much easier on the joints / muscles. It's natural anti-inflammatory properties is definitely noticeable. Total believer in natural herbs instead of big pharma, they work!


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

LVLBTY said:


> Been taking Turmeric for about 2 months now. At first I didn't notice anything different, but then at about week 4 or 5 I notice getting out of bed was much easier on the joints / muscles. It's natural anti-inflammatory properties is definitely noticeable. Total believer in natural herbs instead of big pharma, they work!


Interesting, I noticed the same effects when I switched to a low carb diet, including hot dogs and mustard. Inflammation gone, no more joint pain, lost weight that hasn't come back years later. hmmm, maybe it was just the mustard? Agree that big pharma is a problem.


.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

_CJ said:


> .... including hot dogs





Why?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

_CJ said:


> No need for supplements. Just put some standard American yellow mustard on your hotdog or whatever. Turmeric is a primary ingredient, and what makes it yellow. Mustard seed also has anti-inflammatory and other benefits.


Turmeric is a primary ingredient? How much would have to put on a hot dog to get a beneficial amount?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Turmeric is a primary ingredient? How much would have to put on a hot dog to get a beneficial amount?




I'm guessing you'd need a $hitload to counteract the effects of the hot dog.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> Turmeric is a primary ingredient? How much would have to put on a hot dog to get a beneficial amount?


I found an actual picture of _CJ getting his Mustard ready for his Daily Hot Dog:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Maybe just use that tube as a straw and skip the hot dog?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

_CJ said:


> Interesting, I noticed the same effects when I switched to a low carb diet, including hot dogs and mustard. Inflammation gone, no more joint pain, lost weight that hasn't come back years later. hmmm, maybe it was just the mustard? Agree that big pharma is a problem.
> 
> 
> .


Low carb is anti-inflammatory as well.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Cerberus75 said:


> Low carb is anti-inflammatory as well.


More to the point, low sodium. Most carb type foods tend to have more sodium in them.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Klurejr said:


> More to the point, low sodium. Most carb type foods tend to have more sodium in them.


True and spiking insulin (sugar) also.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Just a pile of anecdotes, so far.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

A friend gave me a big bottle of the good stuff. It upset her stomach. I tried it and it upset my stomach too so I passed it along to another friend.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Cerberus75 said:


> Low carb is anti-inflammatory as well.


Yes, I'm aware. Been low carb / keto / carnivore for a few years now. All this supplementation stuff makes me laugh. If you have to take special supplements in massive quantities that aren't readily available in natural foods to achieve optimum health, you're probably doing it wrong. (unless you have some sort of medical condition that requires it). I mean, if your problem is inflammation, adding huge doses of turmeric isn't the answer. Take away the thing that's causing the inflammation in the first place --> sugar and high carb foods.

.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

_CJ said:


> All this supplementation stuff makes me laugh. If you have to take special supplements in massive quantities that aren't readily available in natural foods to achieve optimum health, you're probably doing it wrong.




Again tumeric isn't a supplement, it's a plant. A beneficial herb (like many others) that can be a part of overall good health.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

_CJ said:


> Yes, I'm aware. Been low carb / keto / carnivore for a few years now. All this supplementation stuff makes me laugh. If you have to take special supplements in massive quantities that aren't readily available in natural foods to achieve optimum health, you're probably doing it wrong. (unless you have some sort of medical condition that requires it). I mean, if your problem is inflammation, adding huge doses of turmeric isn't the answer. Take away the thing that's causing the inflammation in the first place --> sugar and high carb foods.
> 
> .


True fix diet first. I use it for pain management due to arthritis from Lyme disease. It beats taking pain killers every day.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> Again tumeric isn't a supplement, it's a plant. A beneficial herb (like many others) that can be a part of overall good health.


Millions of humans have survived and thrived for thousands of years without _any_ turmeric in their diets. There's always some magical herb from a distant land that's being promoted as the latest fountain of youth, when in reality, it's all the crap that's been added into modern diets that's generally the problem.

There's a growing population of people who eat nothing but red meat, and all their health problems are going away. No need for the medications they were on while they were on other diets, chronic conditions like diabetes, obesity, high blood pressure, and clogged arteries are just disappearing.

I never said turmeric was bad, or unbeneficial, or that it shouldn't be enjoyed as the spice that it is, but it certainly isn't necessary...and certainly not in "heroic quantities" that humans have no history of consuming.


.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

alrighty, I guess my fucked up knee is the result of my diet. Thanks for that.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

_CJ said:


> Millions of humans have survived and thrived for thousands of years without _any_ turmeric in their diets. There's always some magical herb from a distant land that's being promoted as the latest fountain of youth, when in reality, it's all the crap that's been added into modern diets that's generally the problem.
> 
> There's a growing population of people who eat nothing but red meat, and all their health problems are going away. No need for the medications they were on while they were on other diets, chronic conditions like diabetes, obesity, high blood pressure, and clogged arteries are just disappearing.
> 
> I never said turmeric was bad, or unbeneficial, or that it shouldn't be enjoyed as the spice that it is, but it certainly isn't necessary...and certainly not in "heroic quantities" that humans have no history of consuming.




I never said it was necessary either, only that it's a beneficial herb and not a supplement, Broccoli, flax seed, berries, etc, are all natural plants that are good for you but not really necessary.

I agree that getting away from processed foods is probably the best first step towards better health through diet but dispute some of your claims about an exclusively red meat diet. I know I won't convince you otherwise but science is on my side in saying that too much red meat is dangerous for the heart.

Anecdotally I eat no meat at all and according to accepted medical metrics I'm quite healthy. So you can eat 100% meat and be healthy (at least in the short run) but you can also eat zero meat and thrive. 
.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> science is on my side in saying that too much red meat is dangerous for the heart.


You've said that before, but "the science" is certainly not settled. It was "science" that led us down this road of "low fat" and "animal fats are bad" in the first place, with Ancel Keys' studies, but he was cherry picking data to confirm his predetermined conclusions. Millions of heart attacks later, we know "the science" was wrong.


.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

_CJ said:


> You've said that before, but "the science" is certainly not settled. It was "science" that led us down this road of "low fat" and "animal fats are bad" in the first place, with Ancel Keys' studies, but he was cherry picking data to confirm his predetermined conclusions. Millions of heart attacks later, we know "the science" was wrong.



Science is never settled and always evolving but good science is the best we have at this moment in time. All of us benefit every day from the best and latest science at hand.

That said the most thorough and extensive meta analysis studies (so far) conclude that red meat raises LDL cholesterol which in turn raises the risk of heart disease. I could be wrong but I believe there is scientific consensus here.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> Science is never settled and always evolving but good science is the best we have at this moment in time. All of us benefit every day from the best and latest science at hand.
> 
> That said the most thorough and extensive meta analysis studies (so far) conclude that red meat raises LDL cholesterol which in turn raises the risk of heart disease. I could be wrong but I believe there is scientific consensus here.


There's studies that grass fed beef,bison and venison give great lipid profiles. How the animal is raised or if wild has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

_CJ said:


> Millions of humans have survived and thrived for thousands of years without _any_ turmeric in their diets. There's always some magical herb from a distant land that's being promoted as the latest fountain of youth, when in reality, it's all the crap that's been added into modern diets that's generally the problem.
> 
> There's a growing population of people who eat nothing but red meat, and all their health problems are going away. No need for the medications they were on while they were on other diets, chronic conditions like diabetes, obesity, high blood pressure, and clogged arteries are just disappearing.
> 
> ...


No supplement is inherently necessary. The Western diet is pretty inflammatory and lacks a lot of nutrients. Other cultures have things in their diet that have shown to be beneficial. Some have been heavily studied. Curcumin has quite a lot of studies showing it to be pro-cardio, anti-cancer and have the same or better pain relief as OTC pain medication.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Cerberus75 said:


> There's studies that grass fed beef,bison and venison give great lipid profiles. How the animal is raised or if wild has a lot to do with it.




I have seen those studies disputed by more intensive ones. Until that theory is accepted by the majority of doctors and researchers I remain skeptical.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

It’s similar to people that point the benefits of red wine or chocolate. Sure, there are likely to be some positives, but whether something is good for you overall, has quantifiable benefits or the benefit outweighs the negatives is the real important part. We tend to ignore what we don’t like and focus on the parts we like.


----------



## Zeusmotorworks (Jan 5, 2022)

Well coming from somone who's allergic to narcotics, it works pretty well for me. Don't give two fvcks what the nay sayers are spounting. Two scoops a day does more for my aches n pains than 1000mg of ibuprophen twice a day (you know the latter is just fantastic for you). Double knee replacement/sythetic joint in foot/herniated disc in neck/general arthritis everywhere. My baby girl (large Cane Corso) also gets around better on the stuff. Lots of legit scripts have done less... then again many react differently to various things.


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Cerberus75 said:


> The pain blocking of curcumin has been compared to opioid drugs but it takes a while to build up in the system. It beats most anti-inflammatory drugs as well.


Damn, seriously? I need to try this for my lower back. Thanks and to you too JimPac


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

cityjackit said:


> Damn, seriously? I need to try this for my lower back. Thanks and to you too JimPac


I was a bit skeptical at first but it has made a difference. For me, It took just over a week. Besides riding, I also run and many mornings I'd get out of bed limping at first from a run the day before. Not anymore.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Folks looking for a silver bullet or magic elixir will only find what they believe they will find ...


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> Folks looking for a silver bullet or magic elixir will only find what they believe they will find ...


I normally would agree with you. A friend of mine was using it in medical research, and told me about it. Most people who take it orally don't get enough curcumin. I use it transdermally and it is pretty good. Remember aspirin is only willow bark. There's some natural things that actually work amongst 
The snake oil.


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> Folks looking for a silver bullet or magic elixir will only find what they believe they will find ...


Cant hurt to try. It does have medicinal benefits besides anti-inflammatory benfits.


----------



## SAIG (May 30, 2004)

ElTortoise said:


> I was a bit skeptical at first but it has made a difference. For me, It took just over a week. Besides riding, I also run and many mornings I'd get out of bed limping at first from a run the day before. Not anymore.


I was the skeptical too, I twisted my ankle in April and wanted to see if this helps. I still iced and took ibuprofen so I don't know if that it helped with the ankle but I continued taking turmeric capsules. What I have noticed is that I have no aches after a hard work out or a work out after time off. I always had aches even when lying still that prevented me from falling to sleep for 1 or 2 nights ( unless I take an ibuprofen ). Now I don't have this at all, I'm still sore as heck when I move around but now I can fall asleep. Something has changed the last 6 months and the only variable that I added was 2 turmeric capsules per day.


----------



## Offspring (Jan 29, 2006)

Offspring said:


> Holy constipation! I've never had this problem before until taking this.


Was something different than I thought when I posted this some time ago. No issues now after taking a week or so off from it.


----------



## jokermtb (Mar 11, 2004)

I've been cooking with it for years......never used it as a tonic, but I suppose putting it in food counts


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

SAIG said:


> I was the skeptical too, I twisted my ankle in April and wanted to see if this helps. I still iced and took ibuprofen so I don't know if that it helped with the ankle but I continued taking turmeric capsules. What I have noticed is that I have no aches after a hard work out or a work out after time off. I always had aches even when lying still that prevented me from falling to sleep for 1 or 2 nights ( unless I take an ibuprofen ). Now I don't have this at all, I'm still sore as heck when I move around but now I can fall asleep. Something has changed the last 6 months and the only variable that I added was 2 turmeric capsules per day.


If you use a NSAI like ibuprofen it blunts protein synthesis for a while so you can kiss any improvement you may have gotten from a ride,run or lifting. Curcumin aids in the process doing the opposite.


----------



## SAIG (May 30, 2004)

Cerberus75 said:


> If you use a NSAI like ibuprofen it blunts protein synthesis for a while so you can kiss any improvement you may have gotten from a ride,run or lifting. Curcumin aids in the process doing the opposite.


Thanks for the information, in the past I sometimes took the ibuprofen for the aches so that I could sleep. Now, I believe thanks to the turmeric, I don't need the ibuprofen anymore.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

_CJ said:


> Interesting, I noticed the same effects when I switched to a low carb diet, including hot dogs and mustard. Inflammation gone, no more joint pain, lost weight that hasn't come back years later. hmmm, maybe it was just the mustard? Agree that big pharma is a problem.
> 
> 
> .


I’m going to try the turmeric/cur cumin, but I know a lower carb, lower sugar diet definitely helps with inflammation. And not just in your joints. Also in the walls if you blood vessels, thus decreasing the risk for stroke and cardiovascular disease. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

D. Inoobinati said:


> Just a pile of anecdotes, so far.


True, but that’s worth something. Although it’d be nice to see some large scale double blind studies done on turmeric. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Cerberus75 said:


> If you use a NSAI like ibuprofen it blunts protein synthesis for a while so you can kiss any improvement you may have gotten from a ride,run or lifting. Curcumin aids in the process doing the opposite.


That's pretty extreme. It has an effect, but it doesn't leave you dead in the water unless you are abusing it massively.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Jayem said:


> That's pretty extreme. It has an effect, but it doesn't leave you dead in the water unless you are abusing it massively.


True but under 400mg cuts it 50% 600mg and over 90% for 12hrs. It's worse than alcohol for recovery. If using it it's best to use it pre-ride. Since most protein synthesis happens within 24hrs after exercise.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

SAIG said:


> I was the skeptical too, I twisted my ankle in April and wanted to see if this helps. I still iced and took ibuprofen so I don't know if that it helped with the ankle but I continued taking turmeric capsules. What I have noticed is that I have no aches after a hard work out or a work out after time off. I always had aches even when lying still that prevented me from falling to sleep for 1 or 2 nights ( unless I take an ibuprofen ). Now I don't have this at all, I'm still sore as heck when I move around but now I can fall asleep. Something has changed the last 6 months and the only variable that I added was 2 turmeric capsules per day.


oh gods! This thread is a monument to magic thinking!

Good example: "nothing has changed in the past six months". Sure, nothing besides the fact that six months have passed by. Take Tumeric starting the day you have a cold and ... magic! Your cold will be gone in a week. Although it seeemingly works as well as honey, drinking milk with brandy, hot chocolate, turnips! Even scratching your nose twice a day works! Try it!

Just remember: the supplement industry in the USA is completely unregulated. It is a beamuth worth 150 billion sales/year. And they can literally say anything they want, and sell you anything they feel like. There is no study necessary, there is no approval process.

The number of supplements that have been proven to actually do anything is vanishingly small. I could put my magic pills on amazon and sell them to you claiming anything you wish for. Generate enough buzz and bingo! I made myself a million!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes because regulated big pharma definitely has our best interest at heart and their products are completely safe.


----------



## SAIG (May 30, 2004)

Read again. I said that I don’t have aches after a hard work out that prevented me from sleeping unlike before I took turmeric. This has happened in the last six months. It has nothing to do with my ankle sprain 6 months ago other than that’s the reason I started and I even said turmeric did nothing for the sprain.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

WHALENARD said:


> Yes because regulated big pharma definitely has our best interest at heart and their products are completely safe.


What does the intention has to do with anything? The comparison is between an industry that is completely unregulated (supplements) and one that could be better regulated, but stil is (drugs).


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Davide said:


> The comparison is between an industry that is completely unregulated (supplements) and one that could be better regulated, but stil is (drugs).


Right. And my point is that this is not a point at all but an unfortunate and ever-present drone of propagation.
If we take just one drug, Vioxx, (which is actually germane to the original conversation) it officially killed 60,000 people and caused 140,000 heart attacks. You can find literature claiming it killed as mamy as 400,000+ people. Can you name a single supplement that has ever done that? Of course not. Also, you cannot make unfounded claims about supplements and there are protocols in place like GMP which are the same FDA guidelines pharmaceuticals follow.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

No, the supplement industry isn't regulated. And yes there's quite a bit of snake oil out there. So if you choose to use something. Do your own research and buy from companies that always pass independent testing.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

WHALENARD said:


> Right. And my point is that this is not a point at all but an unfortunate and ever-present drone of propagation.
> If we take just one drug, Vioxx, (which is actually germane to the original conversation) it officially killed 60,000 people and caused 140,000 heart attacks. You can find literature claiming it killed as mamy as 400,000+ people. Can you name a single supplement that has ever done that? Of course not. Also, you cannot make unfounded claims about supplements and there are protocols in place like GMP which are the same FDA guidelines pharmaceuticals follow.


Of course there has been drugs that have caused a lot of damage. And because of that it is ok to have a whole other industry that can sell you anything without control?

And you are just ignorant of the processes involved. There are no "protocols" for supplements which are the same of FDA "guidelines". Supplements are regulated like foods. You can sell them in the same way you can sell apricots from your garden. Drugs are approved following a complex process involving animal, pre-clinical and no less then four stages of clinical trials.

With supplements people are mostly taking useless pills, that just pass through your body without been absorbed. Some, it so turns out, often do more damage than good. Read any serious scientific review, not youtube, or the web, or some forum reporting "personal experiences", and you will find that of the thousands of supplements maybe two or three are worth taking, if not just one: Fish Oil.

Check this out for some info: How Useful Are Supplements?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I grabbed a jar of turmeric from Costco but I think there might have been a mixup at the factory because my capsules all appear to be filled with cheese powder from Kraft Mac and Cheese. Should I return it?


----------



## SAIG (May 30, 2004)

Nat said:


> I grabbed a jar of turmeric from Costco but I think there might have been a mixup at the factory because my capsules all appear to be filled with cheese powder from Kraft Mac and Cheese. Should I return it?
> View attachment 2002092



That looks like mine. I take back everything I said about turmeric. It has been FDA approved dehydrated cheese that has been helping me.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

SAIG said:


> That looks like mine. I take back everything I said about turmeric. It has been FDA approved dehydrated cheese that has been helping me.


Do you add milk and butter or just water?


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Nat said:


> I grabbed a jar of turmeric from Costco but I think there might have been a mixup at the factory because my capsules all appear to be filled with cheese powder from Kraft Mac and Cheese. Should I return it?
> View attachment 2002092



HA! I use that brand, it is most certainly turmeric, take some on an empty stomach and let me know what your burps taste like.... lol.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

There’s zero need to regulate food-based supplements like turmeric, none. We take it daily because it’s in the “can’t hurt, directionally helpful” category (and I love cooking with it too). There’s loads of data supporting it’s benefits, just no official government endorsement. The whole daily aspirin thing is much riskier yet was endorsed. We also eat wild seafood regularly and take a quality krill oil supplement, nixing farmed salmon for its terrible mix of fats (high omega-6). Omega-3 is also a proven inflammation fighter, complimenting turmeric, a low sugar diet, exercise, etc. All of the little dietary and lifestyle steps add up to improve the probability of a good life, but there are still no guarantees. My family has lots of arthritis on both sides. My younger siblings have had hip and knee replacements. At 67 I have no idea what arthritis feels like.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Nat said:


> I grabbed a jar of turmeric from Costco but I think there might have been a mixup at the factory because my capsules all appear to be filled with cheese powder from Kraft Mac and Cheese. Should I return it?
> View attachment 2002092


That's the one I take. 2 /day and after ~2 weeks my osteoarthritis knee pain disappeared. 
Stopped taking them and the pain returned. 
Resuming taking them and pain is gone.

Say what you want, but that's "proven" enough for me.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Davide said:


> And you are just ignorant of the processes involved. There are no "protocols" for supplements which are the same of FDA "guidelines". Supplements are regulated like foods. You can sell them in the same way you can sell apricots from your garden. Drugs are approved following a complex process involving animal, pre-clinical and no less then four stages of clinical trials.


Really?
Every supplement I take is GMP certified.









So now that we've acknowledged the term "regulated" equates to nothing we're back to propagating that most supplements are useless and you simple pee them out except for fish oil...that is very scientific.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Nat said:


> Do you add milk and butter or just water?


Heavy whipping cream.

Life is short. The little things matter! 🙃


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

kosmo said:


> Heavy whipping cream.
> 
> Life is short. The little things matter! 🙃


I like it!


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

WHALENARD said:


> Really?
> Every supplement I take is GMP certified.
> 
> 
> So now that we've acknowledged the term "regulated" equates to nothing we're back to propagating that most supplements are useless and you simple pee them out except for fish oil...that is very scientific.


You are ignorant of the difference between a GMP certification and FDA approval as a pharmaceutical product.

GMP stands for good manufacturing practice, it simply ensures that products are manufactured under quality standards covering materials, manufacturing location, equipment, hygiene. It has nothing to do with what the product does.

Of course the supplement industry makes a big deal of it, and makes you believe that it means that the product is "approved". But GMP is nothing else than a system that tries to avoid that your pills, or foods, are produced and packaged in a dirty facility.

Approval as a pharmaceutical product is a completely different ball game. And if supplements were forced to go through such a process, as they should because they claim pharmaceutical effects, almost none would show to be any different than a placebo. And so fail the approval as a drug ...


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Davide said:


> GMP stands for good manufacturing practice, it simply ensures that products are manufactured under quality standards covering materials, manufacturing location, equipment, hygiene. It has nothing to do with what the product does.


Exactly, supplements are regulated by the FDA just like food.
Again, you cannot make false claims about a supplements to cure or treat diseases etc.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

WHALENARD said:


> Exactly, supplements are regulated by the FDA just like food.
> Again, you cannot make false claims about a supplements to cure or treat diseases etc.


Good. We agree, supplements are subject to same set of regulations that you have to satisfy to sell, for example, canned tuna. That has nothign to do with FDA approval as a drug, not certifies inany way of the effectivness of supplements, or tuna, to cure this or that. 

It took a while but that part of the discussion is done.

Now,sure, on paper you cannot make claims on supplements .. but in reality every single manufacturer does. And the problem is that there is no process in place to validate the claims. And,let's say it again, even if the available evidence basically shows that no supplement does any better than a placebo. So there you go, you are buying basically snake oil. Long tradition with that!


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

Last time I took Tumeric for a couple of months, my wife said I stared talking with an accent. I had desires to work in a call center and wanted to purchase a motel.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

TiJoe said:


> Last time I took Tumeric for a couple of months, my wife said I stared talking with an accent. I had desires to work in a call center and wanted to purchase a motel.


And go to medical school? 

Tumeric has been used to prevent pain and inflammation for close to a 1000 years.


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

Vespasianus said:


> And go to medical school?


Kinda, sorta, but I didn't like Pre-med classes, so I went into aeronautical/mechanical engineering. But that was back when I was young, full of energy and had higher order brain functionality. _During my retirement, I just like to wrench on cars and ride bikes. _

There is a distinct separation between what is being discussed here and medical professionals. Most medical doctor friends I have have little to no knowledge regarding supplements, unless they are mentioned in the journals they read or are applicable to their specific field of practice. 

Above being written, Turmeric is one of thousands of nutraceuticals and bioactive compounds that are being studied and sold all around the world.
One subset of data/studies that are almost never advertised, discussed or published by supplement companies is the efficacy of their products based on the user's cultural heritage. _"Genetic expression" and response to the supplement_) 

Yes, Turmeric has been around for a thousand years and until about 100 years ago. It was primarily used in India, South Asia and Asia, _for the previous 900 years_. There is a high probability that in these cultures their bodies developed better responses and efficacy to Turmeric, such that it works a lot better than in other genetic cultural groups. 

Years ago, when I was looking for a cycling performance legal enhancer, I studied _Eurycoma longifolia jack. _In Asia all the studies indicated it works as a performance enhancer. When European ethnic groups started using this supplement, all the studies/results indicated that it did not do anything at all. (Researches have found that many of the supplements on the market do not work the same for different cultural groups, but the companies selling their products will never tell you that their product is a lot less effective for a person of perhaps, European heritage. If it doesn't hurt you, they will still sell it to you based on their other cultural studies where it does help other cultural groups.)

The best supplement companies these days perform studies that subdivide the efficacy of their products based on race and cultural heritage. (_But one has to pay money to subscribe to nutraceutical/genetic efficacy studies that let you see the actual results_.)


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

kosmo said:


> Heavy whipping cream.
> 
> Life is short. The little things matter! 🙃


Really dark roast coffee with heavy cream, 3 cups each morning!


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

Dkayak said:


> Really dark roast coffee with heavy cream, 3 cups each morning!


My kind of coffee.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Dkayak said:


> Really dark roast coffee with heavy cream, 3 cups each morning!


I will need a fresh IV setup to consume that.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Vespasianus said:


> And go to medical school?
> 
> Tumeric has been used to prevent pain and inflammation for close to a 1000 years.


So has alcohol.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I have no opinion on Turmeric, or any other supplement/remedy mentioned, but threads like this always remind me of an old Beverly Hillbilly's episode. The one where Granny says she has a cure for the common cold, and has been using it for years. Mr. Drysdale (the banker) intends to make millions off her cure, and the show ends with Drysdale conducting a news conference to announce the cure to the world. Uncle Jed announces, "Yup, she has the cure. Take two swigs of her moonshine, and in _six weeks_ the cold is gone."


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Jayem said:


> So has alcohol.


And your point?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Vespasianus said:


> And your point?


I think he meant for best results consume both.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Vespasianus said:


> And your point?


Just because something has been used for thousands of years doesn't mean it's a good idea.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Just because something has been used for thousands of years doesn't mean it's a good idea.


It just means that it's old.


----------



## ELmRidge (4 mo ago)

I keep a jar of turmeric on the kitchen counter with a mini spoon in it. I drink about 2 quarts of hot yerba mate all morning and afternoon and each mug gets a new scoop of turmeric and a few cranks on my pepper grinder. I've been doing this for years. I don't even know how I would feel compared to "no turmeric" anymore. I just like the taste and perceived/rumored benefits it has. Lately i have been also taking B complex vitamins which does have a noticeable effect on mood and energy. I discovered that after feeling better when i eat nutritional yeast (high in B vitamins) sprinkled on popcorn


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

ELmRidge said:


> I keep a jar of turmeric on the kitchen counter with a mini spoon in it. I drink about 2 quarts of hot yerba mate all morning and afternoon and each mug gets a new scoop of turmeric and a few cranks on my pepper grinder. I've been doing this for years. I don't even know how I would feel compared to "no turmeric" anymore. I just like the taste and perceived/rumored benefits it has. Lately i have been also taking B complex vitamins which does have a noticeable effect on mood and energy. I discovered that after feeling better when i eat nutritional yeast (high in B vitamins) sprinkled on popcorn


Man your pee must be bright orange with B-complex and Tumeric like that.


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

KRob said:


> Man your pee must be bright orange with B-complex and Tumeric like that.


Eat Asparagus and it will smell terrible too...


----------



## BCRocks (3 mo ago)

are there any bad side effects that's ever been reported from it??


----------



## BCRocks (3 mo ago)

Dkayak said:


> Really dark roast coffee with heavy cream, 3 cups each morning!


3 cups of heavy cream seems a bit excessive. any health benefits?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

BCRocks said:


> are there any bad side effects that's ever been reported from it??


It's a mild anticoagulant. Good unless you're on medical anticoagulants and get cut.


----------



## Helmut Molde (5 mo ago)

BCRocks said:


> are there any bad side effects that's ever been reported from it??











Turmeric supplements have been linked to liver damage in five people


Five new cases of jaundice have been associated with the regular consumption of turmeric supplements and teas, with all cases recovering after treatment




www.newscientist.com


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

BCRocks said:


> are there any bad side effects that's ever been reported from it??


If I take it on an empty stomach the burps are gross.


----------



## ELmRidge (4 mo ago)

KRob said:


> Man your pee must be bright orange with B-complex and Tumeric like that.


it's the color of lemon lime gatorade sometimes


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I'm going to try turmeric, I bought a 60 day supply. Been dealing with lyme for almost a month now, chronic tiredness and inability to exercise strenuously and I'm at the point where I'm trying anything right now because I'm sick of it. I started last night, I don't expect immediate results...


----------



## Helmut Molde (5 mo ago)

Don't bother with dietary supplements for heart health, study says | CNN


Six supplements that people commonly take for heart health don't help lower "bad" cholesterol or improve cardiovascular health, according to a study published Sunday, but statins did.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Helmut Molde said:


> Don't bother with dietary supplements for heart health, study says | CNN
> 
> 
> Six supplements that people commonly take for heart health don't help lower "bad" cholesterol or improve cardiovascular health, according to a study published Sunday, but statins did.
> ...


I read that article to my wife who's a primary care provider, it's all true.

Though the concerns over side effects always leaves me scratching my head, as if the side effects are a real concern when compared to dying or being seriously disabled 

You gotta wonder what would happen if we lost access to all medications overnight ... perhaps folks woudl realize how much they're quality of life and left expectancy depend on modern medicine.

Then maybe, just maybe, people would be more respectful of medical providers


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Sanchofula said:


> You gotta wonder what would happen if we lost access to all medications overnight ...


I would have to figure out a way to stop my Hypertension without 400mg of Labetalol every day..... so in other words I would die pretty quick as the hypertension put too much pressure on my Aortic Dissection......


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Klurejr said:


> I would have to figure out a way to stop my Hypertension without 400mg of Labetalol every day..... so in other words I would die pretty quick as the hypertension put too much pressure on my Aortic Dissection......


Yes, that's kind of my point, folks complaining about how terrible medical providers are and how terrible big pharma is, BUT let's see how they do without us 

What galls me is the expressions of distrust and disrespect voiced about medical providers, it absolutely amazes me at times because it almost seems like medical providers are being singled out as the cause for problems with health care.

I've been a medical provider for twenty years, and only the past two to three years has the disrespect and animosity become a concern in the medical field. It's gotten so bad that medical clinics are putting up signs and fliers asking patients to "be kind". 

We instituted a two strikes your out policy, folks get one warning after being ugly to any staff person, then the second time they are discharged from our care. In the past six months I have fired more patients than in my entire career!

The real problems with health care are stoopid arse people who don't take care of themselves, then place blame on everyone but the person they face in the mirror.

Now Klurejr, I'm sure you are young and healthy, so hypertension in your case is likely genetic, so as long as you treat it and care for yourself it should never cause a serious health problem.

Let this be a less to you kids: Take care of yourself or face the moozic!


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Sanchofula said:


> Let this be a less to you kids: Take care of yourself or face the moozic!


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Sanchofula said:


> Yes, that's kind of my point, folks complaining about how terrible medical providers are and how terrible big pharma is, BUT let's see how they do without us
> 
> What galls me is the expressions of distrust and disrespect voiced about medical providers, it absolutely amazes me at times because it almost seems like medical providers are being singled out as the cause for problems with health care.
> 
> ...


I am 44, hypertension caused my aortic dissection at age 34. Medical Science and medication saved my life. I also work at a hospital. I am fully on board with trusting and respecting doctors and the medicine that saves lives.


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

If your taking "Turmeric", just make sure it's Turmeric.


----------



## Helmut Molde (5 mo ago)

ridetheridge said:


> If your taking "Turmeric", just make sure it's Turmeric.


???


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ridetheridge said:


> If your taking "Turmeric", just make sure it's Turmeric.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

nOOky said:


> I'm going to try turmeric, I bought a 60 day supply. Been dealing with lyme for almost a month now, chronic tiredness and inability to exercise strenuously and I'm at the point where I'm trying anything right now because I'm sick of it. I started last night, I don't expect immediate results...


You should try Resveratrol as well. It keeps lyme from burrowing and not getting killed in the body. Problem is its not very bio avaliable. So a Lipsom delivery or trandermal is best. There's not a lot of natural things that work. But curcumin and resveratrol are highly studied. Another is NAC. Works so well the pharmaceutical industry is trying to take it off the market to be prescription only.


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

Helmut Molde said:


> ???


My point, is OTC is not regulated and many supplements are not 3rd party independently tested. GMP is great but it doesn't guarantee that what it says on the label is exactly what you are getting. ConsumerLabs is a pretty good site that independently tests many OTC and it's surprising what they find or don't find. They tested a number of brands that sell Tumeric and many of the brands had what they called "filth" in them and had a lack of purity. They did pick one that did well.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ridetheridge said:


> My point, is OTC is not regulated and many supplements are not 3rd party independently tested. GMP is great but it doesn't guarantee that what it says on the label is exactly what you are getting. ConsumerLabs is a pretty good site that independently tests many OTC and it's surprising what they find or don't find. They tested a number of brands that sell Tumeric and many of the brands had what they called "filth" in them and had a lack of purity. They did pick one that did well.


It's Kraft Mac & Cheese powdered cheese.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Nat said:


> It's Kraft Mac & Cheese powdered cheese.


I love that stuff!!!!!


----------



## KThaxton (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Helmut Molde (5 mo ago)

KThaxton said:


> View attachment 2009046


Ah, yes. See also 'willow bark' (aspirin) and hundreds of other 'home remedies'.

Your meme, while clever on the surface, discounts a lot of alternative medicines that have been proven.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Helmut Molde said:


> Ah, yes. See also 'willow bark' (aspirin) and hundreds of other 'home remedies'.
> 
> Your meme, while clever on the surface, discounts a lot of alternative medicines that have been proven.


Like what, exactly?


----------



## JCJax (12 mo ago)

ridetheridge said:


> They tested a number of brands that sell Tumeric and many of the brands had what they called "filth" in them and had a lack of purity. They did pick one that did well.


Which one tested well?


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

JCJax said:


> Which one tested well?


I believe it was McCormick Ground Tumeric.


----------



## Helmut Molde (5 mo ago)

Jayem said:


> Like what, exactly?
> 
> View attachment 2009373


----------



## Helmut Molde (5 mo ago)

Every time I see the thread title, I think of this:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Helmut Molde said:


> View attachment 2009414


So was alcohol.


----------



## KThaxton (Jun 4, 2009)

Helmut Molde said:


> View attachment 2009414


Your meme is an appeal to antiquity fallacy (likely with an appeal to nature fallacy undertone).

There's certainly a lot of "May help..." etc in this article. Looks to me like it offers no significant advantages over actual medicine and no definitive proof of efficacy. 









Wormwood: Benefits, Dosage, and Side Effects


Wormwood is an herb that has been historically used in absinthe and long thought to cause hallucinations. This article explains everything you need to know about wormwood, including its benefits and side effects.




www.healthline.com






Regarding the willow bark comment....while it contains a chemical similar to aspirin, it is not actually the source of aspirin......


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_aspirin



Regardless of its origins, it proves the accuracy of my meme......the active ingredient was proven to work, therefore, they synthesize the active ingredient into pill form and is considered "medicine". You can now just buy it in a convenient pill so you can just swallow it without having to chew tree bark....or whatever they did back then....and you do not have to ingest all of the inactive ingredients of the bark. _*Medicine!*_


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

but then you don't get to poop the tree bark out the other end..........


----------



## KThaxton (Jun 4, 2009)

A good debater never lists the negatives of his argument.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'd personally look for curcumin c3 instead of Turmeric. Turmeric contains curcumin which is the ingredient you want. Many hospitals are using it in injection form for many different ailments. It's still in the experimental stages but will probably be seen wider spread soon.


----------

